# New RS6 in Spain (real pictures)



## JNV (May 28, 2003)

in the forum http://www.audisport-iberica.com
post
http://www.audisport-iberica.c...09153


----------



## JNV (May 28, 2003)

*Re: New RS6 in Spain (JNV)*

NEW PICTURES


































_Modified by JNV at 9:12 AM 5-24-2007_


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: New RS6 in Spain (JNV)*

More.


----------



## Samy (Aug 29, 2002)

very nice JNV


----------



## SuchaTweed (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: New RS6 in Spain (JNV)*

I'm not too impressed. the previous RS6 looked like a beast with its pulled fenders. it takes more than a new front and rear bumper to make this look like an RS6.
I'm not a huge fan of the rims either, the RS4's look so much nicer. i haven't heard any hard facts about this car though, what engine does it have? i remember reading something about a 600hp+ twin turbo'd V10?


----------



## USMC_LT (Aug 18, 2006)

How do you not see the flared fenders under neath the black cammo. And look at it from head on, you can see that it is significantly wider.


----------



## skotner (Mar 31, 2003)

*Re: New RS6 in Spain (JNV)*

Some nice interior mods for our A6s anyway.


----------

